# NSW SS Acknowledgment?



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi friends,

As per my DHL my NSW SS received on 8th Nov 2012 but i did not get any acknowledgment from NSW what should i do now? Do they consider processing time after acknowledgment i mean 4-6 weeks or what?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> As per my DHL my NSW SS received on 8th Nov 2012 but i did not get any acknowledgment from NSW what should i do now? Do they consider processing time after acknowledgment i mean 4-6 weeks or what?



NSW received my documents Nov 5th but until now I have not received any acknowledgement. However, I checked my bank and they said that the demand draft was already encashed.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> As per my DHL my NSW SS received on 8th Nov 2012 but i did not get any acknowledgment from NSW what should i do now? Do they consider processing time after acknowledgment i mean 4-6 weeks or what?


Don't worry. According to our forum only couple of members got their ack n with out ack one member got invite as well. So need not to worry abt ack now. My docs reached on 5/11/12. Even I didn't get any ack. I tried to contact NSW department through mails, but haven't got any reply for my mails.


----------



## Pete_sampras (Nov 13, 2012)

Couple of days back i went to the trade and investment office in sydney to drop off the SS documents as it was convenient for me to drop the docs rather than sending it over the post. The lady who took my docs said that they have unprecedented number of applications with them so it could take a lot of time for them to open our applications and send an ACK, so she informed me that it could take anything from 2-3 weeks. So guys chill and wait


----------



## zamil525 (Nov 14, 2012)

Pete_sampras said:


> Couple of days back i went to the trade and investment office in sydney to drop off the SS documents as it was convenient for me to drop the docs rather than sending it over the post. The lady who took my docs said that they have unprecedented number of applications with them so it could take a lot of time for them to open our applications and send an ACK, so she informed me that it could take anything from 2-3 weeks. So guys chill and wait


Dear members,

I am supposed to submit application for NSW SS. Can anyone pls. confirm "if to select only NSW in EOI for 190 visa" is a requirement to avail NSW SS nomination ? I am asking bcos for SA, if anyone select any othr state they do not consider tht application for SA SS nomination. So can anyone pls. confirm this issue for NSW nomination ? I am alos interested for Victoria.


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello Friends,
I have sent my document NSW SS , what is their average time to send acknowledgement and can i also check if my dd has been encashed by them, so that i can sure that they are processing my application ?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have sent my document NSW SS , what is their average time to send acknowledgement and can i also check if my dd has been encashed by them, so that i can sure that they are processing my application ?


check the spreadsheet and also update your details
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello Expats
Today i received acknowledgement from Currier company about the delivery of my documents, but unfortunately it has been delivered to (As mentioned by my agent)

Level 49,
MLC Centre, 19 Martin Place,

in place of 

Level 47,
MLC Centre, 19 Martin Place, 


Though both the addresses belongs to NSW govt as per following link , but both are different offices 

Main offices - contact details | NSW Department of Trade and Investment, Regional Infrastructure and Services


My Question is what should i do now ? , should i email them , if my documents are delivered ? or should i wait ...i m in confusing state...

Any input will be highly appreciable.


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

sachdevar said:


> Hello Expats
> Today i received acknowledgement from Currier company about the delivery of my documents, but unfortunately it has been delivered to (As mentioned by my agent)
> 
> Level 49,
> ...


I firmly feel you should email them at [email protected]
and call them at +61 (2) 9338 6692

There is not harm in sending out an email or calling them.

Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

*DD Details*

Dear All,

I am situated in India. Today I went to ICICI Bank to get a Demand Draft of AUD 300 for NSW State Sponsorship.

They asked me for *Payable To:* and *Payable At:* fields.

*What should be the "Payable At" Field in the DD ?*

As per this link, *Payable To* field is *Industry & Investment NSW*

Please suggest. I have collected all documents, certified them. Just waiting for the DD 

Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am situated in India. Today I went to ICICI Bank to get a Demand Draft of AUD 300 for NSW State Sponsorship.
> 
> ...



I m a bit surprised that NSW doesnt have Online system. I am only used to Card payment.

but i think it shud be like this, (pls talk to your Bank)

Payable To: *Industry & Investment NSW *

Payable at: Any Branch in Australia
Manager, Skilled Migration
NSW Trade & Investment
Level 47 MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Goran said:


> check the spreadsheet and also update your details
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0


Hi Goran/All,

In the link, why people have written a *4 digit* ANZSCO Code while in CSOL ANZSCO Code is of *6 digits*.

Is there some difference ? Have I misunderstood something ?
I have a six digit code in my ACS Assessment Result and EOI.

Regards.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> Hi Goran/All,
> 
> In the link, why people have written a *4 digit* ANZSCO Code while in CSOL ANZSCO Code is of *6 digits*.
> 
> ...


We indicated there the occupation group so it doesnt matter.
no te preocupes


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Goran said:


> We indicated there the occupation group so it doesnt matter.
> no te preocupes


Thanks for clarification.

Regards.


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

thewall said:


> I m a bit surprised that NSW doesnt have Online system. I am only used to Card payment.
> 
> but i think it shud be like this, (pls talk to your Bank)
> 
> ...


Many thanks thewall. 
I have got a DD from an Indian Bank (ICICI) which further got the DD made from JP Morgan Chase ...which is payable across Australia.

Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## varma (Nov 29, 2012)

*Acknowledgement not recieved*

Hi Friends,
I sent my application for NSW SS and my documents are delivered 10th Nov 2012
but i have not received acknowledgement till now.
did any one received the acknowledgment recently and what is the time line?


----------



## ExpatUser (Nov 5, 2012)

varma said:


> Hi Friends,
> I sent my application for NSW SS and my documents are delivered 10th Nov 2012
> but i have not received acknowledgement till now.
> did any one received the acknowledgment recently and what is the time line?


I am also awaiting ACK.


----------



## varma (Nov 29, 2012)

when did you sent your documents?


----------



## varma (Nov 29, 2012)

ExpatUser said:


> I am also awaiting ACK.


which date you sent the documents? and you got confirmation from your courier for delivered?


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Dear All,

I am also on the list of 'waiting for Ack' people now. My documents got delivered yesterday (04-Dec-2012) by a lady called Anne.

Regards.


----------



## patelhetal (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi All,

I am on the same boat. My documents have reached on 28 november but have not received any ack till now


----------



## patelhetal (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi All,
Did anyone receive any ack who has applied in November for NSW state sponsor****?

Best Regards,


----------



## 5h31kh (Dec 19, 2012)

What is acknowledgement? I have applied for SS on 7th Dec.


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi I need your help with my SS for NSW as Systems Administrator. I am gathering all the documents now.

1.) For my results for ACS assessment, it is just a pdf copy emailed to me, is it alright to print and submit it? 
2.) For my IELTS I received a result paper, is it okay if I submit a copy of it or do I need it stamped as certified true copy?
3.) For the Employment References, I submitted scanned copies of ctc documents to ACS before. I still have the hard copies with me. Is it okay if I submit these to them? Will DIAC require hard copies with ctc in the future?
4.) Letters of References, is this different from the Employment References? From whom can I ask these letters?
5.) For the Contracts, is it required to submit all the contracts from all the employers I had? I only have the latest 2 companies though. Aside from that, I don't have my previous contracts anymore.
6.) For the Payroll Records, I only have the payslips and tax records of my current company. Will this be a problem?

Please if anyone who has the same experience please share your thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Alexamae said:


> Hi I need your help with my SS for NSW as Systems Administrator. I am gathering all the documents now.
> 
> 1.) For my results for ACS assessment, it is just a pdf copy emailed to me, is it alright to print and submit it?
> 2.) For my IELTS I received a result paper, is it okay if I submit a copy of it or do I need it stamped as certified true copy?
> ...


These are the answers to your queries.


1) ACS assessment result and get it certified
2) Printout of IELTS Certificate and get it certified
3) Photocopy of all employment references and get it certified
4) I guess these are same as employment references
5) All offer letters and relieving letters are required in my opinion. You need to have all original of your past employment records
6) Pay slips and tax records are sufficient

Regards.


----------



## Alexamae (Oct 31, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> These are the answers to your queries.
> 
> 
> 1) ACS assessment result and get it certified
> ...


Thank you jyoti! I appreciate your reply


----------



## zdeveloper (Feb 26, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> These are the answers to your queries.
> 
> 
> 1) ACS assessment result and get it certified
> ...


How is it possible to certify the ACS assessment, as the ACS sents only an Email (containing a scanned copy of our assessment result), as a PDF file. Do you mean that we should take a printout of it, and then certify a copy of that result...???


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

zdeveloper said:


> How is it possible to certify the ACS assessment, as the ACS sents only an Email (containing a scanned copy of our assessment result), as a PDF file. Do you mean that we should take a printout of it, and then certify a copy of that result...???


I understand where you are coming from. I was denied attestation by a notary since it is online copy. As per him, he doesn't consider it as original in spite of showing the email. I didn't waste time and went to another notary. He attested it without even seeing the email.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Jaik2012 said:


> I understand where you are coming from. I was denied attestation by a notary since it is online copy. As per him, he doesn't consider it as original in spite of showing the email. I didn't waste time and went to another notary. He attested it without even seeing the email.


As per my understanding only those documents are notarized for which notary has seen an original document (hard copy).

ACS assessment copy does not need to be certified as it is something coming from their database, they can easily verify it centrally. 

By getting certified by notary in India (where they dont bother about checking originals and much concerned on making money) you are reducing the credibility of notarization process in India, which in long run will be problematic for Indian citizens.

By your this act Immigration bodies in these countries will know that how notary is working in several countries (India) and they will stop believing in the notarized documents as well. So please notarize only those documents for which you have original document.


----------



## unixunicorn (Dec 5, 2012)

*Payment information*

Could someone please confirm how do you arrange the payment of 330 AUD. I reside in Aus presently . Should i take a DD( Not sure if banks in AUS have DD system) ? or if to take a money order whom should it be addressed to?


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

unixunicorn said:


> Could someone please confirm how do you arrange the payment of 330 AUD. I reside in Aus presently . Should i take a DD( Not sure if banks in AUS have DD system) ? or if to take a money order whom should it be addressed to?


look on the nsw website of where to post your application to!!!
go to aus post and get a MONEY ORDER - i replied to your duplicate post on another thread!!!


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

indian01 said:


> As per my understanding only those documents are notarized for which notary has seen an original document (hard copy).
> 
> ACS assessment copy does not need to be certified as it is something coming from their database, they can easily verify it centrally.
> 
> ...


Seems you misread my statement and kind of over reacted with words like credibilty etc etc going into preachy mode. Let me clarify few things. 
Firstly, I got the notary done in Singapore since I live here and not in India. Secondly, ACS assessment is a original document which I got the notary for from another auditor since the first one said he would not be able to attest online copies. Thirdly, I had to face issues with original vendor hard copy certificates since signature on them is printed and not signed by the same person who refused to attest ACS assessment copy. He didn't oblige even after I showed the validity online in vendor's site. When I went to another notary, he just checked the documents and attested them. I never forced anyone to do fake notary and can never imagine doing that ever. All documents are ORIGINAL


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi All,

Finally after waiting for around 98 days, I have got acknowledgement from NSW. Now, at least I know that my documents have reached them in good health and I have a File Number to communicate.

Keeping my fingers crossed now and glued to system :ranger:

Regards.


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally after waiting for around 98 days, I have got acknowledgement from NSW. Now, at least I know that my documents have reached them in good health and I have a File Number to communicate.
> 
> ...


congrats!!! now hope to hear approval 4-5 weeks from now


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> congrats!!! now hope to hear approval 4-5 weeks from now


Thanks bubbe2005, you have always been a helping hand. 

Regards.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello everyone, quick question - why is acknowledgement seen as being so important? It could still result in rejection for whatever reason? Is it simply to gain comfort that it exists in the state's eyes? Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Hello everyone, quick question - why is acknowledgement seen as being so important? It could still result in rejection for whatever reason? Is it simply to gain comfort that it exists in the state's eyes? Thanks for your opinions.


Quick answer - this should be a feedback. In my case, my documents were recieved on Dec 19th. But all I know untill now is that the post has delivered my package, and somebody has signed the delivery. Three months later, I am still not sure whether my bank cheque was filled correctly, whether my documents are complete and enough, and so on. They could even lost somewhere my package, and I would never know.
Furthermore, because the application is paper based, receiving the email quarantees that documents have been handled, opened, read and so on.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi ltrifonov, thanks for replying. I see your point, it takes some of the randomness out and at least you are ensured a fair shake. Good luck.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

jyotikhtr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally after waiting for around 98 days, I have got acknowledgement from NSW. Now, at least I know that my documents have reached them in good health and I have a File Number to communicate.
> 
> ...


Hi jyotikhtr, was your acknowledgement by post or email? If email did it come from a generic email address or an individual?


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

robertmurray7782 said:


> Hi jyotikhtr, was your acknowledgement by post or email? If email did it come from a generic email address or an individual?


Hi Robert,

Email ack is in form of an email sent by an individual ID of "business.nsw.gov.au" domain.

Also, it contains a PDF attachment of the invoice of 300 AUD. Also, it has the below fields.


> Name
> VISA Subclass
> T&I Reference Number (or File Number)
> Date
> ...


Regards.


----------



## robertmurray7782 (Mar 16, 2013)

jyotikhtr said:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> Email ack is in form of an email sent by an individual ID of "business.nsw.gov.au" domain.
> 
> ...


Ok, mine was slightly different. It came from an individuals address acknowledging receipt of application and stating that tax invoice and the result will be emailed to me. I guess each one is different.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> Email ack is in form of an email sent by an individual ID of "business.nsw.gov.au" domain.
> 
> ...


Hi Jyoti,

Did you receive the email from Andrew or Lily?


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> Hi Jyoti,
> 
> Did you receive the email from Andrew or Lily?


No, it was from some other ID, cannot receive as of now.


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> No, it was from some other ID, cannot receive as of now.


I meant cannot recall as of now, it somehow got auto corrected through Android.


----------



## vivekgreets (Apr 5, 2013)

Can anyone confirm the DD details for 190 visa for EOI. The EOI process link on NSW website is not working now. I dont know under whose name the DD needs to be created.


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

*NSW SS Approval...   *

Dear All,

I am extremely happy to write that my finally I have got NSW State Sponsorship Approval email (with the PDF attached) against 190 VISA.

Yippieeeeeeeeee. :bounce:eace:

I have update my details in here too - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArviwOkQc_pFdFoxeU94QXVKTkFOSV9SM05CdXFxU3c#gid=0

A BIG THANK YOU TO to all of the helpful members and special thanks to bubbe2005.

My EOI status is still in SUBMITTED state. Does it takes some time to get invited after State Sponsorship Approval in SkillSelect Portal ?

Regards,
Jyoti


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

vivekgreets said:


> Can anyone confirm the DD details for 190 visa for EOI. The EOI process link on NSW website is not working now. I dont know under whose name the DD needs to be created.


Hi Vivek,

Not sure if you have got answer of your queries. If not, I went to ICICI Bank and asked them to make a DD of 300 AUD. They debited the equivalent amount from my savings account and gave me a DD of *JPMorgan Chase Bank* of Sydney Branch and this was written in the Pay field - *Industry & Investment NSW*

Regards.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am extremely happy to write that my finally I have got NSW State Sponsorship Approval email (with the PDF attached) against 190 VISA.
> 
> ...



Congratulations! Your EOI status should be "SUSPENDED" when you received invitation. "APPLY VISA" button should appear on your page


----------



## nazarwaheed (Jan 26, 2013)

got acknowledgement
app reached 18 feb.


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am extremely happy to write that my finally I have got NSW State Sponsorship Approval email (with the PDF attached) against 190 VISA.
> 
> ...


Got the invite in SkillSelect too


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> Got the invite in SkillSelect too


Hi,

Due to new wordings in ACS document, there is a dilemma in claiming points in EOI. I may need to opt for NSW SS (261313 code). I have my ielts ready and expecting ACS letter by the end of May. 

Kindly let me know what all documents to be submitted for NSW SS. Curently NSW SS is closed and no information on submitting applications is present in site. 

Venu.


----------

